# Mortgage topup 2007



## Allekat (28 Jan 2022)

Hi Brendan 

I'm ex aib staff. 

We took out our original mortgage with AIB in 2005 when tracker mortgages were not available. 

We sought a topup in 2007 and requested a tracker rate on the application form. 

At the time the original loan on the preferential rate was in my sole name and when we were sanctioned the top up , with the loan documentation they included documentation to recontract the original loan. They have said this was as a consequence of system changes, and the manner in which Staff business processed mortgage applications changed from a manual platform to electronic means in order to facilitate the top up our existing mortgage facilities required to be recontracted.? 

The original loan was in my sole name was then  transferred into joint names. 

The loan offer letter says in order to provide  us with best available rate we are in a position to top up your preferential staff loan... 

My question is should we have been offered the tracker rate on the recontracting , we filled out no application form for this at the time only for the top up requesting a tracker rate on it. ? I know staff were communicated with in relation to tracker rates but for my partner as a non banker should he have been offered the opportunity for a tracker on the recontracting ? 

Many thanks


----------

